# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > ИН-КУ-батор для новичков при поддержке модератора Ольгии (Фокиной Ольги) >  Фото и видеоотчёты для новичков и старожилов или Работы о работе)

## Герман Бочкарёв

Добрый день друзья!!! Вот наконец-то и мы решили отчитаться, о своём первом в жизни, дебютном юбилее! Для, начала хочу сказать, что мы с супругой Светланой, только начинающие ведущие, и в нашем багаже были только Новогодние праздники, и то нам пришлось их проводить не по своей воле, а из-за того, что администрация нашего ресторана, своевременно не обратилась к ведущим, и ресторан остался ни с чем за месяц до Нового года. А так, мы уже 15 лет трудимся музыкантами (дуэтом), и даже не могли представить, что когда ни будь нам станет так интересна профессия ведущих. А когда, совсем не давно, мы попали на этот замечательный форум, так у нас совсем крышу и снесло! :Grin: 
В первую очередь, конечно же хочется выразить огромную благодарность Танюше Курочке, за тёплый приём! А особенно всем , кто нам, молодым и зелёным в этом деле - помог! Элине Моденовой, Марине Морозовой, Иришке Окрылённой, Наталье Овсянниковой и Генадию Мороз! Спасибо вам большое, за поддержку и помощь! Мы безумно рады, что у нас появляются друзья и учителя, в одном лице! 
Вы, знаете, нам несказанно повезло, наш первый юбилей прошел просто на Ура, супруга юбиляра сразу же пошла на все наши предложения, и нам было легко с ней готовиться. А, как был шокирован сам юбиляр, это нужно было видеть.  :Ok:  После банкета он ей сказал: " Ты знаешь, Гал, я всё от тебя мог ожидать, но то, что ты запоёшь - НИКОГДА бы не подумал!" Теперь эта замечательная и дружная семья, стала нашими друзьями, мы практически каждый день созваниваемся, и 8 сентября будем вести юбилей (30 лет) у их доченьки. :Yahoo: 
И вот, чтобы сильно много не писать, а то это будет целая страница, мы смонтировали небольшой видео ролик с нашего юбилея!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNKhu...ature=youtu.be
Друзья, конечно же там далеко не всё идеально, как нам хотелось бы, мы уже провели работу над ошибками, но в принципе для первого раза, думаем получилось не так уж и плохо. Будем очень рады, вашим советам и даже критике, сейчас для нас это очень важно! И конечно же огромное спасибо всем тем, у кого хватит сил просмотреть 22 минуты нашей работы :Blush2:

----------


## MAGISTRA

Герман!!! Браво!! Молодцы!
Только отвела юбилей и посмотрев ваше видео пересмотрела многие моменты! Удачи вам и творческого вдохновения!!

----------


## Герман Бочкарёв

*MAGISTRA*, 
Мариночка, спасибо большое! :Blush2:

----------


## Ольчик Умница

> Вы, знаете, нам несказанно повезло, наш первый юбилей прошел просто на Ура,


Так держать!!! С нашим-то форумом все по плечу будет! Рада за вас! Удачи!

----------


## Lyudochka

> мы решили отчитаться, о своём первом в жизни, дебютном юбилее


Герман и Светланка! браво!!! получила массу удовольствия от просмотра видео, так хотелось быть там.... и ощутить в реале  энергетику праздника, но и через экран компьютера ощущалось тепло и доброта, которые исходили от вас! Если был ТАКОЙ дебют- я представляю, что же ожидает ваших гостей в дальнейшем!!! Счастья вам, тепла и любви.... :Ok:

----------


## Курица

Обстоятельства сильнее нас...
 так сложилось, что  в течение дня двое из недавно зарегистрированных на нашем  Форуме пользователей изъявили желание показать свои работы, до не просто показать фото, а даже фото- и видео-материалы выставить, чтоб узнать, что ТАК :Ok: , а что пока не так...

т.к. входа в БОЛЬШИЕ ОТЧЁТЫ они пока не имеют, открываем тут, в Ин-Ку баторе, новую темку...

Милости просим сюда не только новичков, но и старожилов...*со своими работами о работе*)))такая вот тавтология получилась, уж извиняйте))) :Meeting: 

Комментарии приветствуются! :Yes4:

----------


## Лорушка

> изъявили желание показать свои работы, до не просто показать фото, а даже фото- и видео-материалы выставить, чтоб узнать, что ТАК, а что пока не так...





> Комментарии приветствуются!


Здравствуйте всем!
Хочу поделиться результатом своего хобби - фото под музыку, у нас их называют видеоролики, хотя чаще они состоят из фотографий. Делала по разным поводам - дни рождения, проводы зимы, юбилей, школьные мероприятия, а на ваш суд хочу представить ролик со свадьбы. Это была первая свадьба, которую я проводила - женился мой брат, и на память молодым сделала вот такой ролик. Вот уже 4 года как мы его смотрим с удовольствием, а вот на будущее - что бы вы посоветовали, на что обратить внимание?

http://video.mail.ru/mail/lorayarch/3/4.html

----------


## zelenaya

Звезды эстрады и цыгане - нет слов! :Ok:  А как и из чего изготовлены головы? :Blink:

----------


## Герман Бочкарёв

*zelenaya*, 
Ирин, головы изготовлены из паралона, и раскрашены краской (какой, не знаю), но она совершенно без запаха. Маски очень лёгкие, единственный минус, что занимают очень много места, т.к сминать их не желательно.

Спасибо! :Blush2:

----------


## Ольгушка

Герман, Светлана, говорят, что первый блин -комом, но это не про вас. Молодцы!!!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Герман Бочкарёв*, С удовольствием просмотрела ролик. Спасибо. Для первого юбилея очень даже не плохо. Но, наверное, первый с натяжкой можно назвать. 



> мы уже 15 лет трудимся музыкантами


За это время столько ведущих насмотрелись и как надо, и как не надо. Так что школа есть. Но есть, чему ещё учиться.  :Yes4:  Поэтому успехов дальнейших! По поводу кукол, потому что по ним особые восторги пишут. Конечно ярко, смотрятся хорошо. Но насколько удобно в них гостям дышать? Лето, жара. У меня сразу такой вопрос возник.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Лорушка*, Лариса, ну наконец-то я посмотрела.  :Taunt:  На мэйле всегда качество фильмов теряется. Всё же ютуб добей на будущее. Что могу сказать. Хорошая память для молодожёнов. И это самое главное. Потому что для этого ты его и делала. Улыбнула заключительная юморная часть. В качестве рекламы твоей работы для будущих клиентов не пойдёт. Не показывай. В нём работы ведущей почти не видно, а больше представлены молодожёны.
По поводу технической стороны ролика я в этой теме писать не буду. Многим будет не интересно. А поговорим об этом в моём разделе.

----------


## Герман Бочкарёв

*Лорушка*, 
А у нас не получилось посмотреть :Meeting:  Ларис, видео не открылось

----------


## Lyudochka

*Герман Бочкарёв*,  у меня  вопрос - видео вы сами монтировали или это работа оператора?

----------


## Герман Бочкарёв

> видео вы сами монтировали или это работа оператора?


Люд, всё сам монтировал.  :Blush2: 
И выпуск программы "Время" тоже сам делал. Три недели потратил. Если интересно, могу дать ссылочку на полную версию.

*VETER NAMERENJA*, 



> С удовольствием просмотрела ролик.


Спасибо большое!!!





> Но, наверное, первый с натяжкой можно назвать.


Первый в жизни, честно! :Blush2: 





> По поводу кукол,


Да конечно было жарко! :Taunt:  Света им сразу сказала, мол ребята, быстренько свою песенку изобразили и уходим, выходит следующий артист и т.д А они мало того, что остались на танц.поле во время своих выступлений, так ещё и во время цыган :Taunt:  
Спасибо Ирочка!!!




> успехов дальнейших!

----------


## Герман Бочкарёв

> Но есть, чему ещё учиться.


Ой, Ир согласен! Учиться обязательно! Самое главное, что есть желание, и есть этот замечательный форум, на котором мы нашли много друзей! :Ok:

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*Герман Бочкарёв*,  вы умнички. Программа время-просто шедевр. Эх, ну почему я не умею монтировать видео :Tu:  реакция гостей замечательная. Вот папку уберете из рук и ФСЁ будет просто на 100 процентов. МОЛОДЦЫ :Ok:

----------


## Lyudochka

> могу дать ссылочку на полную версию.


 Конечно же- интересно!
Мы работали свадьбу как-то и у нас друзья жениха делали такую программу Время на 2 день свадьбы- они весь материал подготовили, а несколько фоток со свадьбы вставили- как встречали молодоженов, первый танец, как голосовали на мальчика-девочку и хто поймал букет, еще вставили видеопоздравление от дедушки и бабушки, которые не смогли приехать и все это прокомментировала диктор в программе Время, так у нас большинство гостей поверило, что вся Украина сейчас смотрит о нашей свадьбе репортаж)))). Еще раз спасибо за видео! Успехов!

----------


## sokolixa

*Герман Бочкарёв*, просто БРАВО!!! Замечательный праздник!!!
(а планшетку убираем, искореняем...  :Yes4: )

----------


## Герман Бочкарёв

> Конечно же- интересно!


Ну,вот мы сделали вот такие новости http://youtu.be/zK261_GCvHE для юбиляра
А вообще конечно, можно придумать массу идей. На второй день тоже прикольно, но, как правило людям хочется на самом банкете увидеть, что-то интересненькое. У нас уже тоже появилась идея, делать сюжеты от родни с материка, и делать репортаж из ЗАГСА, начиная с того, как молодые подают заявление. Тем более у нас тут в ЗАГСЕ такой ажиотаж, чтобы с утра подать заявление, молодые приезжают за сутки, и у ЗАГСА ночуют. Вот это будет прикольная память :Taunt:

----------


## Герман Бочкарёв

> (а планшетку убираем, искореняем... )


Ой, согласен, но я так волновался, что забыл все слова. За то теперь, они у меня от зубов отскакивают :Taunt: 
Конечно, обязательно буду от неё избавляться, просто пока ещё не могу. Когда мы проводили Новогодние вечера, а у нас они шли 8 дней подряд, в первый день я её не выпускал из рук, во второй - только торжественную часть с ней провёл, на третий день - я её всё время где-то терял, в последующие дни - она валялась на сцене на всякий случай, а 31 декабря - я её вообще дома забыл. К этому времени у меня уже всё от зубов отскакивало :Grin: 
Конечно, на самом деле, планшетка эта, очень сильно мешает. Но, я уверен, что со временем я научусь работать без неё :Ok: 





> Герман Бочкарёв, просто БРАВО!!! Замечательный праздник!!!


Спасибо, Лариса! :Blush2:

----------


## Лорушка

> В качестве рекламы твоей работы для будущих клиентов не пойдёт. Не показывай. В нём работы ведущей почти не видно, а больше представлены молодожёны.


Спасибо за отзыв, Ирина! 
Не то, что для рекламы, даже для себя у меня фото с моим фейсом нет с этой свадьбы. Поэтому, конечно, нет.

----------


## Лорушка

> А у нас не получилось посмотреть Ларис, видео не открылось


 Герман, попробуй еще раз - альбом был закрыт для доступа - вот такой я компьютерщик!

----------


## Наталья Стадник

*Герман Бочкарёв*, очень понравился ваш видеоотчет! Ярко,насыщенно, красиво. Особо отмечу номер с масками и новости.... Видно, что к подготовке мероприятия подошли с душой, многие эпизоды праздника прописаны индивидуально для виновника торжества, а это ценится любой компанией. По реакции публики видно, что сценарий и работа ведущих им по душе, а это очень важно! Одним словом, МОЛОДЦЫ! Мало кто из начинающих ведущих похвалится таким дебютом!

----------


## Герман Бочкарёв

> Герман Бочкарёв, вы умнички. Программа время-просто шедевр.


Спасибо, Оксана! :Vishenka 33:

----------


## ведущая Наталья

Герман, спасибо огромное! Получила истинное удовольствие от, на мой взгляд, высокого профессионального уровня.Программа яркая, разноплановая, насыщенная, креативная и энергетика ведущего достойная, не оставляет равнодушным.Я даже на эту папку не обратила внимания, поскольку была динамика и живая подача, а для меня это главное.Я тоже работаю с профессионально поющим диджеем и очередной раз убеждаюсь насколько это украшает программу.Спасибо за  заряд бодрости и хорошего настроения!!!

----------


## Я&нина

Герман, здорово!!! гости все такие веселые, улыбающие, значит все удалось! очень понравился момент с сердцем юбиляра, красиво! ну , а про кукол, просто нет слов (узнаю руку мастера, это не Нина?, моя тезка))))))))) молодец!

----------


## Герман Бочкарёв

*Наталья Стадник*, 

*ведущая Наталья*, 

*Андреевна*, 
Девочки, спасибо вам огромное за тёплые слова! Мы безумно рады, что вам понравилось! :Yahoo:  Честно сказать, даже не ожидали, что будет столько хороших отзывов! :Ok: 





> очень понравился момент с сердцем


За этот момент, огромное спасибо Ирочке Окрылённой!





> а про кукол, просто нет слов (узнаю руку мастера, это не Нина?


Да, наши маски - это работа замечательной женщины, мастерицы Нины Пленниковой из Тонкино. За, что ей тоже огромное спасибо и низкий поклон!!!

----------


## olesya 35

*Герман Бочкарёв*, Молодецы! Народ - радуеться, именинник - доволен, а это самое главное! А в какой програмке видео резали?

----------


## Светлана Шафаренко

Герман, поздравляю с успешным дебютом в проведении юбилея. Очень понравилось, программа интересная. Очень понравились куклы , кто знает как их сделать? А также новости и сердце. У вас на банкете двойная нагрузка: вести юбилей и петь в танцевальном блоке. Хорошо поете, только плюс ведущему. Желаю творческого роста и благодарных клиентов.

----------


## Кусик

> небольшой видео ролик с нашего юбилея!


Герман, Светлана- ВЫ МОЛОДЦЫ!!!!!!!очень понравилась Ваша работа, смотрела, как-будто сама на юбилее побывала! здорово, много и веселых моментов и трогательных! :Ok: Удачи и много хороших клиентов!!!!!

----------


## Герман Бочкарёв

> Герман, поздравляю с успешным дебютом в проведении юбилея. Очень понравилось, программа интересная. Очень понравились куклы , кто знает как их сделать? А также новости и сердце. У вас на банкете двойная нагрузка: вести юбилей и петь в танцевальном блоке. Хорошо поете, только плюс ведущему. Желаю творческого роста и благодарных клиентов.


Спасибо большое! Да, нагрузка была конечно огромная, все 6 часов, даже присесть было некогда, не то чтобы покурить. Но вечер, как ни странно пролетел очень быстро, как-то всё шло на одном дыхании. Мы ведь целый месяц готовились, и в принципе у нас было всё рассчитано по минуткам. Единственное, нас подвели немного люди, которые приехали делать фейерверк. Фейерверк должен был быть сразу после Новостей, а они так торопились, и от стреляли перед Новостями. А так в целом, дальше всё шло по плану :Ok:

----------


## oksi7771

Герман и Светлана - спасибо Вам и поздравляю с дебютом! Он очень-очень успешный. Вот сейчас многим певцам приходится быть ведущими - я это знаю, потому мои дети сын и дочь тоже поют дуэтом в кафе. И хозяева не очень хотят тратиться на ведущих - также как и у вас. Вот так у нас стал появляться потихоньку реквизит, потому что надо было что-то придумывать и проводить и все благодаря форуму. 
А Вам желаю успехов и таких же красивых праздников!

----------


## Герман Бочкарёв

*Кусик*, 
*oksi7771*, 
Спасибо большое!

----------


## Ильченко Игорь

скажите а поздравительный ролик вы делали из готовых нарезок или искали их сами????

----------


## Уралочка

Герман, молодцы, так держать! с уважением, Елена.

----------


## Герман Бочкарёв

> скажите а поздравительный ролик вы делали из готовых нарезок или искали их сами????


Всё искали сами в интернете :Yes4:

----------


## Герман Бочкарёв

> Герман, молодцы, так держать! с уважением, Елена.


Леночка, спасибо большое! :flower:

----------


## moros

> небольшой видео ролик с нашего юбилея!


Герман и Светлана! МОЛОДЦЫ! Поздравляю вас с началом нового этапа вашей деятельности - очень понравился ваш видеоотчет :Ok: . Сразу чувствуется сколько сил и души вы вложили в свою работу. Продолжайте в том же духе :Pivo:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Герман Бочкарёв

*moros*, 
Гена, ещё раз огромное тебе спасибо за тёплые пожелания и за помощь!!! :Ok:

----------


## Барановская Наталья

Герман, Светлана! Вы большие молодцы! Просмотрела ролик на одном дыхании. Здорово! Поздравляю с дебютом!

----------


## Герман Бочкарёв

*Барановская Наталья*, Спасибо большое!

----------


## Geshka

Герман! Вы молодцы! И теплота и задор! Всё есть на Вашем празднике! Ростовые куклы-Звёзды приятно удивили!!!!!

----------


## Герман Бочкарёв

> Герман! Вы молодцы! И теплота и задор! Всё есть на Вашем празднике! Ростовые куклы-Звёзды приятно удивили!!!!!


Спасибо огромное, за тёплые слова!

----------


## svetysik

Герман и Светлана, большое спасибо за ваш видео отчёт. Я тоже просмотрела его на одном дыхании и, действительно,была вся в этой тёплой атмосфере, поэтому на планшетку даже не обратила никакого внимания. И ещё хочется сказать большое спасибо за смелость-не многие, судя по теме, да и я в том числе,  отважатся представить свои работы для обсуждения ( а может и осуждения?). Ведь творческих людей легко обидеть не только словом, но и намёком. Но вам это, судя по откликам не грозит, поэтому:Так держать!!!!!!

----------


## Герман Бочкарёв

> Так держать!!!!!!


Спасибо вам большое!




> И ещё хочется сказать большое спасибо за смелость-не многие, судя по теме, да и я в том числе, отважатся представить свои работы для обсуждения ( а может и осуждения?).


Если честно, было немного страшновато, но... Когда ты только начинаешь, очень важны отзывы профессионалов, как хорошие так и плохие. Ведь если есть какие-то замечания, то нужно обязательно принимать их во внимание, тем самым повышать свой уровень. По этому ни когда не стоит обижаться на критику! Нам очень приятно, что мастера оценили наш труд, и у нас появился огромный потенциал, чтобы учиться и двигаться дальше в этом направлении!
Ещё раз огромное всем спасибо! :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Герман Бочкарёв

> А в какой програмке видео резали?


Видео я делал в трёх программках сразу: Movie Edit Pro , Vegas 7.0, ProShow Producer

----------


## Svetlana tamada

Герман, Светочка, молодцы! Спасибо за ваш видео-отчет! Посмотрела на одном дыхании! Кое-что взяла себе на заметочку! А по поводу "учиться", мы все постоянно учимся. Нет предела совершенству! Удачи вам! Так держать!

----------


## Герман Бочкарёв

> Герман, Светочка, молодцы! Спасибо за ваш видео-отчет! Посмотрела на одном дыхании! Кое-что взяла себе на заметочку! А по поводу "учиться", мы все постоянно учимся. Нет предела совершенству! Удачи вам! Так держать!


Светочка, спасибо большое! :Blush2:

----------


## Ольгия

Герман, мне тоже очень понравилось. А по поводу планшетки - нужно сделать её в половину меньше и держать руку пониже, чтобы она не закрывала твое лицо в тот момент, когда ты подглядываешь. Ну, а что со временем у тебя отпадет в ней потребность, никто не сомневается. Удачи вам со Светланой!

----------


## Герман Бочкарёв

> Герман, мне тоже очень понравилось. А по поводу планшетки - нужно сделать её в половину меньше и держать руку пониже, чтобы она не закрывала твое лицо в тот момент, когда ты подглядываешь. Ну, а что со временем у тебя отпадет в ней потребность, никто не сомневается. Удачи вам со Светланой!


Спасибо огромное за оценку!!!

----------


## Чалыкушу

Здравствуйте! очень понравилось! Я завтра тоже буду первый раз вести праздник,если получится взять видео-отчетаюсь!!!!!!!!

----------


## Толичек

С удовольствием посмотрел видео. Сказать нечего уже многие сказали, а я  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: МОЛОДЦЫ!!!!!!

----------


## prozerpina65

> Добрый день друзья!!! Вот наконец-то и мы решили отчитаться, о своём первом в жизни, дебютном юбилее! Для, начала хочу сказать, что мы с супругой Светланой, только начинающие ведущие, и в нашем багаже были только Новогодние праздники, и то нам пришлось их проводить не по своей воле, а из-за того, что администрация нашего ресторана, своевременно не обратилась к ведущим, и ресторан остался ни с чем за месяц до Нового года. А так, мы уже 15 лет трудимся музыкантами (дуэтом), и даже не могли представить, что когда ни будь нам станет так интересна профессия ведущих. А когда, совсем не давно, мы попали на этот замечательный форум, так у нас совсем крышу и снесло!
> В первую очередь, конечно же хочется выразить огромную благодарность Танюше Курочке, за тёплый приём! А особенно всем , кто нам, молодым и зелёным в этом деле - помог! Элине Моденовой, Марине Морозовой, Иришке Окрылённой, Наталье Овсянниковой и Генадию Мороз! Спасибо вам большое, за поддержку и помощь! Мы безумно рады, что у нас появляются друзья и учителя, в одном лице! 
> Вы, знаете, нам несказанно повезло, наш первый юбилей прошел просто на Ура, супруга юбиляра сразу же пошла на все наши предложения, и нам было легко с ней готовиться. А, как был шокирован сам юбиляр, это нужно было видеть.  После банкета он ей сказал: " Ты знаешь, Гал, я всё от тебя мог ожидать, но то, что ты запоёшь - НИКОГДА бы не подумал!" Теперь эта замечательная и дружная семья, стала нашими друзьями, мы практически каждый день созваниваемся, и 8 сентября будем вести юбилей (30 лет) у их доченьки.
> И вот, чтобы сильно много не писать, а то это будет целая страница, мы смонтировали небольшой видео ролик с нашего юбилея!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNKhu...ature=youtu.be
> Друзья, конечно же там далеко не всё идеально, как нам хотелось бы, мы уже провели работу над ошибками, но в принципе для первого раза, думаем получилось не так уж и плохо. Будем очень рады, вашим советам и даже критике, сейчас для нас это очень важно! И конечно же огромное спасибо всем тем, у кого хватит сил просмотреть 22 минуты нашей работы


Герман, это просто великолепно! Ничего себе дебют!!! Всем бы такой успех иметь, когда уже на Уровне. Молодцы, одно слово. Спасибо, что поделились своим опытом.

----------


## prozerpina65

Герман, забыла спросить про маски звезд эстрады. Вы заказывали в Вашем городе их изготовление или через интернет? Если можно, поделитесь координатами.

----------


## Герман Бочкарёв

*Чалыкушу*, 
*Толичек*, 
*prozerpina65*, Спасибо, большое!!!

----------


## Герман Бочкарёв

*prozerpina65*, В нашем городе таких мастеров нет :No2: , заказывал на материке)))

----------


## Герман Бочкарёв

Буквально на днях, сделал ещё один ролик, но к сожалению из любительской видео съёмки, т.к наши операторы очень долго делают видеоматериал(((
Ну, и конечно же сразу хочу выразить огромную благодарность, всем мастерам, чей материал использую в работе!
Вот, что у меня получилось)))
http://youtu.be/XLpuM0Z9Bek

----------


## Крымуша

Герман, очень понравилась ваша работа! Полностью поддерживаю все вышесказанное... И как по-новому может заиграть свадьба и юбилей благодаря мультимедиа очень наглядно увидела! Спасибо! Давно хотела применять, но не решалась. а теперь вижу что это просто необходимо!

----------


## Курица

> Вот, что у меня получилось)))


спасибо за красиво поданную работу о том. как можно красиво провезти Праздник!

----------


## Оля-ля 68

Герман и Светлана!Вы большие МОЛОДЦЫ!!!Столько драйва и позитива!!!И по реакции гостей сразу видно: ПРАЗДНИК удался!!!Удачи вам!!!

----------


## Герман Бочкарёв

Девочки, спасибо вам большое за поддержку и хорошие отзывы!  :Blush2:

----------


## просто Маруся

Герман,молодец!!!Опыт проведения праздников виден сразу,а то что юбилей первый -так это хороший старт!!!Браво!!!
А теперь вопрос-подскажите,где научиться создавать такие ролики на праздники?Я хочу купить проектор,но пока научилась только клипы из фотографий делать)))А тут прям весело ...и юбиляр в восторге,и гости!

----------


## Герман Бочкарёв

*просто Маруся*, Спасибо большое!




> А теперь вопрос-подскажите,где научиться создавать такие ролики на праздники?


Я учился всему сам, как говорится методом тыка  :Grin: 
Вы сходите в мастерскую к Ирине, там девчонки отзывчивые, всегда помогут и подскажут как и что?
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=266

----------


## просто Маруся

> *просто Маруся*, Спасибо большое!
> 
> 
> Я учился всему сам, как говорится методом тыка 
> Вы сходите в мастерскую к Ирине, там девчонки отзывчивые, всегда помогут и подскажут как и что?
> http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=266


Спасибо,Герман,схожу обязательно.Моя сложность в том что я как чебурашка сижу смотрю на букоффки в програмах которые учат как резать видео,и понимаю что глазки мои съезжаются в кучку))-от непонимания(ну не дал Господь дара,видимо,или страх природный перед всякого рода техникой)сразу тянет сходить куда-нить-кофе попить,поесть ...еще что-нибудь :Grin: 
Я ведь тоже поющая,теперь уже точно знаю что к эквалайзеру меня подпускать нельзя-такую настройку накручу-мама не горюй!!!!

----------


## Alenanz

Герман, спасибо за Ваши фотоотчеты! Здорово! А маски - это уже Ваша фишка! Они не только много места  занимают, но капиталовложение не малое?!:) Ещё раз спасибо! Творческого вам вдохновения и благодарных клиентов побольше!

----------


## Вожатенок

Герман, а я хочу вам выразить восхищение по поводу песни! Мне так понравились слова!! Сижу и напеваю)) Отлично получилось!

----------


## sv-nn5

Герман, а я тоже спешу поблагодарить вас за ваше видеопоздравление...второй день рождение на ура!!!спасибо!

----------


## Елена Хохлова

А вот мой видеоотчёт...  Жду ваших отзывов...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5k53AaxAPDQ

----------


## sokolixa

Герман, почему-то нет спасибок, СПАСИБО!!! 
Видна рука Мастера!
И песня классная получилась!

ЗЫ: Долго думала - ну что ж она мне так знакома?
Вспомнила - это же любимая песня нашего бывшего начальника милиции :Grin: !

----------


## Герман Бочкарёв

*Елена Хохлова*, Лена, спасибо огромное за ваше видео!!! Для меня главное - это эмоции на лицах гостей! С этим у вас всё классно!!! Значит праздники все на УРА!!!!

----------


## Герман Бочкарёв

*sv-nn5*, Спасибо большое!!! :Smile3:

----------


## Валя Файт

> Буквально на днях, сделал ещё один ролик, но к сожалению из любительской видео съёмки, т.к наши операторы очень долго делают видеоматериал(((
> Ну, и конечно же сразу хочу выразить огромную благодарность, всем мастерам, чей материал использую в работе!
> Вот, что у меня получилось)))
> http://youtu.be/XLpuM0Z9Bek


      Отлично! Молодец! Всё лаконично и профессионально!

----------


## Estell

Герман , посмотрела ваш ролик - просто чудо! Это же сколько вы времени потратили - надо же каждую секундочку песни вымерить! А песня прекрасная) Творческих успехов!

----------


## Natir

Действительно, классный ролик и песня-супер, просто хочется самой заказать вам праздник! Не махнуть ли на Сахалин? Все ближе, чем в Москву или Сочи на форум. Спасибо вам за позитив! :Yahoo:

----------


## Леонидовна

Герман, мне, как и всем здесь присутствующим, очень понравились Ваши ролики! Вы-молодцы! Когда смотрю на ведущих, представляю - хотела бы такой праздник для себя и своей семьи? - Глядя на Ваш ролик прямо захотелось на таком побывать!!! Ну и конечно вопрос: где Вы заказывали такие чудо-головы? Ссылочкой не поделитесь?  Заранее спасибо!

----------


## solodovka

А я бы еще хотела уточнить- во сколько эти головы обойдутся?

----------


## Викина мама

Отличная песня, хорошо подобран видео ряд, яркие костюмы, душевный ведущий и обоятельная дама на музыке Вот что нужно для праздника на 5. МОЛОДЦЫ!!!!!

----------


## Bezlica

> Люд, всё сам монтировал. 
> И выпуск программы "Время" тоже сам делал. Три недели потратил. Если интересно, могу дать ссылочку на полную версию.


Ё-маё.... и это только видеоматериал... сколько же вы к этому празднику вообще готовились? Снимаю шляпу! Для первого раза - просто гениально!!! :Ok:

----------


## Bezlica

Так, если я все правильно поняла - тут размещаем свои видеоматериалы...
В своей работе я столкнулась с моментом - поздравления и вручение подарков молодым нужно не просто объявлять, а обыгрывать и подготавливать сей момент... этот номер у меня проходит как подарок молодоженам от ведущей http://video.mail.ru/mail/prazdnik-dv/_myvideo/16.html

----------


## Lara14

Лена, БРАВО! Интересная ведущая, молодая, задорная и красавица.
Мне очень понравилось. Не знаю буду ли эту песню применять на праздниках, а вот просто для себя попеть хочу.

----------


## Lara14

> А вот мой видеоотчёт... Жду ваших отзывов..


Лена, всё задорно и эмоционально!
Спасибо за видео.

----------


## Lara14

Герман и ваша команда, ВАШИ ПРАЗДНИКИ ДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЬНО НА ПЯТЬ!



> Вот, что у меня получилось)))
> http://youtu.be/XLpuM0Z9Bek

----------


## Ritulya993

> Люд, всё сам монтировал. 
> И выпуск программы "Время" тоже сам делал. Три недели потратил. Если интересно, могу дать ссылочку на полную версию.
> 
> *VETER NAMERENJA*, 
> 
> Спасибо большое!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Уважаемый Герман, очень понравилось ваше видео - юбилей. Хорошо смонтировано. Может быть и есть какие-то нюансы и по ведению и по съемке-монтажу, но с такой хорошей энергетической подачей. Очень приятно, гармонично. Вы на своем месте. Успехов вашему дуэту. 
Подскажите где заказывали головы звезд? Отличный номер. А про то что жарко, ну а кому сейчас легко... Договориться с заинтересованными гостями(родня, близкие друзья),  капризных гостей обычно не много бывает. И еще, можно ссылочку на ролик с Путиным, плиз))) МОжно на мыло: margarita-igrit@mail.ru Благодарю за внимание. Маргарита. Иркутск.

----------


## Ritulya993

> Буквально на днях, сделал ещё один ролик, но к сожалению из любительской видео съёмки, т.к наши операторы очень долго делают видеоматериал(((
> Ну, и конечно же сразу хочу выразить огромную благодарность, всем мастерам, чей материал использую в работе!
> Вот, что у меня получилось)))
> http://youtu.be/XLpuM0Z9Bek


Герман, песня - презентация просто супер! Чувствуется огромный творческий потенциал! Да, в небольшом городе не расслабишься, нужно  постоянно удивлять народ. Удачи и благодарных клиентов.

----------


## mel00elena

[quote="Елена Хохлова;4543710"]А вот мой видеоотчёт...  Жду ваших отзывов...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5k53AaxAPDQ[
Очень весело, задорно, позитивно. Молодец

----------


## ТАМАДА ЛОРА

Спасибо,Герман, Елена за ваши ролики- здорово. И за  смелость. Вижу что-то особо никто не рвётся выставить  свою работу на обсуждение. Ладно- была не была. Вот и мой видеоотчет:  http://youtu.be/38Rw0OrLeF8   Делала ролик сама на ноутбуке из своих лбительских съёмок с разных свадеб. Вот что получилось. Показываю этот ролик молодоженам. Это первое, что я сделала сама- чуть от счастья не умерла. Думаю, щас если буду делать - уже получится лучше. У меня руки не доходят взять материал у видеооператоров. Сделала для себя и счастлива. :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Светлая Лань

Лена! Зажигательно! Искрометно! Молодчина! Мне очень понравился Ваш видеоотчет!

----------


## mel00elena

> Ладно- была не была. Вот и мой видеоотчет


Молодец, Лора. Вы просто красавица. Очень яркая и позитивная. Так держать!!!

----------


## Наталья Ковалёва

> Спасибо,Герман, Елена за ваши ролики- здорово. И за  смелость. Вижу что-то особо никто не рвётся выставить  свою работу на обсуждение. Ладно- была не была. Вот и мой видеоотчет:  http://youtu.be/38Rw0OrLeF8   Делала ролик сама на ноутбуке из своих лбительских съёмок с разных свадеб. Вот что получилось. Показываю этот ролик молодоженам. Это первое, что я сделала сама- чуть от счастья не умерла. Думаю, щас если буду делать - уже получится лучше. У меня руки не доходят взять материал у видеооператоров. Сделала для себя и счастлива.


  Очень зажигательно, впечатляюще. Лора, Вы просто СУПЕР!!!!! Так держать дальше!

----------


## Юлия 81

Все ролики такие хорошие - зависть берет - хочу и себе подобный))))

----------


## ОльгаСтриж

http://vk.com/video126377236_164789630 вот это последний ролик, слепленный пару дней назад... эту учебную выездную регистрацию мы делали с Еленой Ершовой (на форуме ponj29) и с ОГРОМНОЙ помощью Светланы Островских и Веды (Лерочки Рылеевой)

----------


## olgaring

Оля,Аватарка класс!!!! Видео выше всех похвал!

----------


## Живинка

Это прикольная идея! Масштабно, смотрибельно, необычно.... Когда гости входят в азарте, входят в роль - их не оторвать, пусть и не очень комфортно!

----------


## Маслина

Здравствуйте.Хочу спросить совета. Видела ролики с новостями в интернете.Начала создавать такой ролик на свадьбу.но  мысли приходят-может это уже избито...И ничего нового придумать не могу.Понимаю,что не по теме.Создам-отчитаюсь...

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> может это уже избито...И ничего нового придумать не могу.


мы показываем на свадьбах и юбилеях поздравление от Путина. у нас пока всем нравится. так что, мне кажется, надо создать, использовать и посмотреть, как пойдет.

----------


## Маслина

поздравления от Путина-это то, которое есть в интернете?Или сами каждый раз что-то новое придумываете?

----------


## Маслина

Огромное спасибо Герману Бочкареву за юбилейный ролик. Я взяла его идею за основу и смастерила ролик в ulead ,к Путину и Обаме добавила нашего губернатора и поздравления от коллег. Ролик прошел на Ура. Я не выкладываю, потому как особо вас не удивлю,да и это моя первая работа (надеюсь не последняя)и она полна недочетов. Еще раз огромное спасибо.

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> поздравления от Путина-это то, которое есть в интернете?Или сами каждый раз что-то новое придумываете?


берем, конечно, из интернета. тот, где президенту вопросы задают. а вопросы вставляем свои. я сделала универсальный на юбилей. не парюсь с именем, а зять каждый раз еще и имя вставляет. в этот раз был 5 часовой диалог президента с народом. но записать не получилось. теперь будем на тубе искать и скачивать, а скороооость .....

----------


## ssellesta

Спасибо Герману, ролик у вас супер, здорово придумано с новостями, у меня поначалу тоже такая задумка была, но еще не очень освоила программу в которой все это можно сделать, мы тоже только начинаем праздники вести, а тут как то приобрели маску Путина силиконовую, вот она у нас лежала, лежала, а потом нашли в ин-нете поздравления с юбилеем  и сейчас в Путина переодеваемся сами, либо гостей, а в самом конце когда раздается салют, взрываем большие хлопушки.

----------


## Андрей_Крылов

У вас в России хорошо,хоть президент адекватный!
А у нас...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oj7N2FKmvIg
+ такого еще много!

----------


## tamada_zp2378

> http://vk.com/video126377236_164789630 вот это последний ролик, слепленный пару дней назад... эту учебную выездную регистрацию мы делали с Еленой Ершовой (на форуме ponj29) и с ОГРОМНОЙ помощью Светланы Островских и Веды (Лерочки Рылеевой


Енто что-то, такая красота неописуемая!!!! Девочки просто МОЛОДЦЫ!!!

----------


## Olgawedding

Ребята, вы все - молодцы!!!
очень интересные ролики, видно, что гости довольны вашей работой!

----------


## Светлана ТАМАДА УЛАН-УДЭ

Как все ярко и красочно .Вы большие молодцы.Очень понравился ваш ролик!!!

----------


## Солнечный Светик

Юбилей то, что НАДО!!!!!!!! Захватывающее зрелище!!!!!! У нас в городе пока нету таких кукол..... а хотелось бы!!!!!!!

----------


## Елена Ильина

Выложила на youtube  новый малюсенький ролик с июньской свадьбы.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JSUf...ature=youtu.be

Всем кому не безразлично, напишите кратенький комментарий и нажмите лайк!  будет просто здорово!!! Заранее спасибо!!!!

----------


## nilena

Здравствуйте, всем замечательнейшим жителям этого дома. Я не так давно с вами, но всех благодарю за идеи и вдохновение. И прошу всех, кто сможет, посмотреть кое-что из работы моего дуэта с близкой подругой и коллегой!  Буду рада как позитиву, так и критике. Ваше мнение для меня бесценно!!!!!!!!!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OrzEw...ature=youtu.be

----------


## tataluna

:025: 
Не думаю, что авторы представленых фишек, будут в восторге, что их работу выставили на всеобщее обозрение.
"мед сестра"- сильно затянуто, на мой взгляд, насосы :Nono: 
На форуме больше пообщаешься, программа изменится в лучшую сторону. А голос и манера ведения мне понравились.
P.S для рекламного ролика видео слишком длинное, для рекламы нужна динамика.

----------


## Масяня

Елена, просмотрела ваш ролик. Прежде всего - спасибо, за то, что дали нам возможность окунуться в атмосферу свадеб в Казахстане.

Хорошо поставленная речь, образы продуманы тщательно - сразу отметила это для себя. А потом все понять не могла, что же меня смущает в этом ролике?! вначале думала - обилие стихотворных оборотов в программе, равнодушие гостей  и новобрачных к происходящему?! Но может это менталитет местный, не показывать эмоций на людях?! а потом на третьем танце поняла -  изобилие секса в программе, при этом даже не смущаясь детей в зале.  При чем танцы сами по себе, для чего, почему?! из ролика практически непонятно.

Вы обе и Елена и Мария - талантливы! 
Это неоспоримо. Надеюсь, что мои слова не обидят вас, а просто позволят посмотреть под другим углом  на свою программу. А может вы приведете убедительные доводы, что я сделала неправильные выводы :Tender:  и искренне надеюсь, что Вам на нашем форуме будет тепло и уютно.

И ваш дуэт обязательно станет главными звездами Темиртау.

----------


## Елена Ильина

> Буду рада как позитиву, так и критике.


Посмотрела. 
Понравилось: Красивые ведущие, хорошо одеты, хорошая речь, выразительная с правильными акцентами.Артистичны!

Не понравилось: длинно для ролика, много стихов и даже стишков из разряда "прошлый век". Про фишки авторские тоже верно - не стоит их выкладывать на всеобщее обозрение, даже по частям! Если уж выкладываете, то наложите музыку, чтобы не было текста, а видео пусть отразит самые лучшие и яркие кусочки этих блоков.
Не люблю, когда женщины играют роли мужчин. Гости совсем не рады происходящему. Или заелись, или не нравится...не знаю.  Жених и его друзья по моему смотрит на вас как на объект желания или мечтания, но то что забывают зачем пришли - точно. Смотрят на вас открыв рот, как имбицилы. Это и понятно, девочки красивые, да ещё в образах (прямо мечта), но нужно ли это от ведущих на свадьбе? 
ну вот вышла медсестра....сразу бросается в глаза - секс. Низяяяяяя! Это же свадьба. Ну чистое мероприятие! Должно быть. На второй день да. Но не в первый, где романтика, ритуалы. Только это моё мнение, без обид! И смысл выхода медсестры вообще не понятен. Текст пространный, озабоченный опять же. И фсё! Зачем пришла? А...насосы..... ну здесь на любителя. Я не любитель....
Простите, а роль Джексона тоже исполняет кто то из вас?
если да, то не айс. Техника ладно. Опустим, я не хореограф, поэтому промолчу. Но то что женщина везде к невесте проявляет эмоции типа от мужчины, тоже мне не нравится.....
Если танцует, то может вовлекать в действо парней либо просто танцевать. Но невесте целовать ручки, я бы не стала. Опять же моё мнение! Если кто не согласен, ловлю пушистые тапочки!
Сразу...станцевал и заговорил женским голосом...
С ангелочком очень понравилось! Хорошо!
То, что много танцев тоже не плохо. но здесь главное не пресытить и поменьше секса!
Про свекровь и сына не плохо.
для снятия фаты не знаю какая музыка звучала на самом деле: та, что в ролике если, то я бы заменила на что то близкое к народному. Всё таки ритуал ....
От свеч давно отказалась...Как то услышала фразу "Как на поминании или похоронах", как отрезало. (как похоронная процессия...)
блин, прости, но после танца молодых...снятия фаты опять танец с эротический уклоном. Я не понимаю...Вот сама посмотри контраст... стоит невеста в платке...её только приняли в семью жениха. Прошёл такой священный, на мой взгляд, ритуал...И вдруг пляшет дефка (извини) в чулках. Эт чего такое?

Ну и в финале. Прошу прощения за много буков отрицательных. В общем вы молодцы, но всё же......может быть и лучше.
И ещё...обратите внимание на то, что в ролике часто мелькают лица мужчин с явным желанием....и не особо радостных женщин. Я бы таких ведущих не заказала себе на свадьбу. При всех ваших талантах, смотреть как мои родные и мой муж слюни пускают. А про невесту забыли (собственно праздник то чей). Вот на мальчишник можно!
Ну вот и всё. Девочки, вы умницы....Но...я прошу не обижаться...это моё сугубо индивидуальное мнение.

----------


## olgaring

> При чем танцы сами по себе, для чего, почему?!


 :Smile3: и меня это напрягло. Манера ведения... мне показалось немного переигрываете, свадьба -это всё таки не реальный театр :Smile3: . Только без обид, это не из-за зависти, просто взгляд со стороны. очень понравилась работу видеооператора и монтаж, выше всех похвал.  :Ok:

----------


## skomorox

> Ваше мнение для меня бесценно!!!!!!!!!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OrzEw...ature=youtu.be


Посмотрела весь ролик, но кое-что промотала (надоедает смотреть долгие танцы и стишки). Надо сократить абсолютно все танцы и танцевальные номера, нафига их полностью в ролике помещать? Надо только обозначить. Ролик рекламный надо делать не на 28 минут, а на 3-5 минут. Но ты, наверное, делала ролик, не для рекламы, а нам показать? Но танцы всё равно надо сократить.
Ведущая отличная: и голос, и дикция, и внешность, и фигура, и зажигать может, и с народом контакт умеет наводить. 
Хореограф Мария - украшение программы, но кое-что надо убрать, например последний танец с бубном. Он ваще не катит по психологической нагрузке, после снятия фаты. Это уже финал, не нужны там больше никакие танцевальные номера.
Майкл Джексон был сделан хорошо, можно даже подумать, что танцевал мужчина, но говорить ей не нужно после танца. Как только она заговорила своим слабеньким девическим голоском - так все её танцевальные старания сошли на нет. Сразу не стало Майкла Джексона. Пусть просто танцует, как номер, и не ведёт ничего после этого танца.
Про медсестру - нормально, такая яркая перчинка в свадьбе не помешает, народ любит на такое западать. Пока у девочек хорошо получается, пусть делают. Не в 50 же лет им такую медсестру играть. :Taunt:  Лучше пусть они переодеваются в образы, чем вся свадьба будет скакать в непонятных костюмах, из каких-то тряпок. У девочек шикарные костюмы  для своих образов. 
Стихи наполовину убрать, или ваще от них отказаться. Не нужны они.
Я думаю, что клиенты остаются довольными свадьбами Лены и Марии, несмотря на такие мелкие придирки ведущих с нашего форума. :Grin: 
Лена, если учтёшь все замечания, то ваще цены не будет вашему дуэту.

----------


## Olgazve

Я тоже промотала, затянуто Не понравилось то что  во время зажжения очага, мамы сидели.Невеста одна держала свечу  а жених не знал что ему делать Мне показалось танцевальных номеров чересчур много Что это? Театр двух актеров?Гости на свадьбу пришли поплясать, оторваться на полную катушку, а они у вас стоят .

----------


## Януська

Ведущие приятные, красивые, стильные. Но я сейчас не о плюсах хочу сказать, а все-таки  о минусах. Выше девочки уже высказались, возможно я повторюсь, но все-таки по-порядку.
1. То что ролик затянут, это понятно. Но я думаю это не для рекламы ролик, а именно для нас, потому что будь я клиентом, я бы уже через 3 минуты его выключила. Даже будучи ведущей я его еле-еле досмотрела, только потому, что хотела составить объективное мнение. 
2. меньше пафоса в голосе должно быть) Сам тембр и мелодика голоса очень приятные, но вот эти декламации с надрывом, никуда не годятся.
3. Избавляйтесь от планшетки в руках. 
4. Теперь о хореографических номерах. Они поставлены хорошо, но их просто перебор на свадьбе. Такое ощущение, что вы решили станцевать ВСЁ что умеете, не особо задумываясь о привязке к свадьбе. И некоторые номера, простите, но для бара ХХХХ, а не как не для свадьбы. 
5. Гостям откровенно скучно, они у вас вообще не задействованы. Оживились только на перетанцовке. А так они как на концерте, хотя видно, что потенциал у гостей огромный. 
6. Невесту было откровенно жалко. На нее вообще никто не обращал внимания. 
7. С родителями в конце свадьбы  моменты понравились, опять же все было излишне с надрывом, но реакция мам была хорошая, а это главное. 
8. Что это за эротик-дэнс после обряда снятия фаты? Что символизирует этот танец? Для чего он? 
Вот странно получается, ведущие безусловно неординарные, талантливые, но вот свадьбы невеселые получаются, неинтересные, народ не зажигается...Надо что-то менять: Больше искренности, меньше секса, больше внимания гостям и молодоженам)

----------


## nilena

Спасибо всем за объективное мнение!!!!!!!!! Задумалась. Ролик действительно не рекламный!!!!!!!!!!  Длинный потому, что его монтажер сделал для нас, и для тех клиентов, кто с нами, непосредственно, работает. Сопоставить все актерские номера вам, уважаемые форумчане, сложно, потому что текст вырезан. А вообще, наши свадьбы(именно пираты, Джексон, доктор, восток....) - это история, которая не прослеживается, из-за того, что потерян текст. Пираты - крадут туфельку, Джексон привозит ее с тем, что по пути он пару встретил(пиратов соответственно), которая ему вещицу предложила, и он, как джентельмен не отказался, им даже денег заплатил, и туфельку невесты выкупил. Потом возвращает свои затраты, собирая за туфельку гонорар. А то, что моя Маша говорит женским голосом - это, конечно, не "Вау!", но мы работаем на 1 компанию, а не на корпоратив, где люди все чужие друг другу. Поэтому всем понятно, что Джексон - это всего лишь образ, который смотрится, на мой взгляд, гораздо лучше толпы переодетых гостей на свадьбе, которые, должным образом, ни слов нормальных сказать не могут, ни обыграть образ ярко. Восточной красавице предшествуют 5 девушек из тех, кто приглашен на свадьбу(танцевальный конкурс "5 красавиц востока"), а в завершении мастер класс от "Красавицы № 6". Медсестра - это личный доктор жениха и невесты с шуточными диагнозами для гостей, и игрой "Лечебная физкультура". Вам не понравилось, а на каждой нашей свадьбе она проходит превосходно. ИРИНА права - это перчинка на вечере! 
Последний танец, делается в подарок лично для жениха и невесты (причем заранее это с ними обговаривается),в самом конце вечера, не после фаты сразу, а после букета, подвязки, ответного слова молодых, если оно есть. То есть эмоции уже не раз поменялись.Причем танец с бубном идет после  после моих слов следующего характера -  "Что плохого в день свадьбы можно пожелать жениху и невесте???? (звучат варианты). Да!!!!!!!!!  Самое нехорошее пожелание это пожелание спокойной ночи! Ночь у молодых должна быть неспокойной, страстной и бесконечной!!!!!!!! И для самых бурных  и ярких фантазий следующий музыкальный подарок, от самой горячей итальянки!!!!! На наших вечерах, жениху и невесте внимания уделяется достаточно, просто в ролике целью было показать номера!!!!!!!!!! Своих молодоженов мы любим, и вечер им стараемся сделать незабываемый!!!!!!! Одно переодевание гостей у нас все же есть. На воровство невесты. От всех остальных избавились, так как люди все чаще против одеваться в тряпки "сомнительного происхождения" для них. 
Стихи на фату, как вы, Елена, выразились из "прошлого века", стары как мир, но бьют в цель очень точно. По мамам это заметно, я думаю. От планшета избавилась давно, но иногда беру в руки для страховки.... И если вы заметили, даже с планшетом, когда говорю, стараюсь смотреть людям в глаза! Но согласна, что избавляться от "папочки" НАДО!
Теперь хотелось бы обратиться к Ольге! Моя манера ведения - не роль. Это моя жизнь! Я не переигрываю ни на йоту. Я так живу! Так же встречаю жениха с невестой перед свадьбой, так же гуляю с семейными друзьями, так же веду себя в своей семье. Игриво, не монотонно и жизнерадостно. Жаль, что вас это напрягло.
Далее по комментарию Olgazve. Поверьте! За 8 часов свадебного вечера под нашим руководством люди и погуляют, и попляшут ВСЛАСТЬ! Я сторонница того, чтобы гости имели на это время. Театром 2-х актеров - это возможно смотрится, потому что это видео имело целью показать нашу работу, а не отрыв гостей и эмоции жениха и невесты.
Яна, позвольте обратиться к вам. Еще раз повторюсь, что привязки к свадьбе не видно потому, что перед номерами вырезан текст. Свой потенциал гости показали сполна! Игр и заданий, включая перетанцовку у нас много. Просто, если бы это тоже было включено в ролик, вы бы его просто выключили. Ведь, по вашим словам, вы его и так еле досмотрели. А по поводу того, что наши свадьбы невеселые, вы ошибаетесь. Мы уходим с вечеров, просто "искупавшись" в благодарности и добрых словах. 
А на двух вечерах - папы молодоженов, когда говорили спасибо, даже поцеловали руку. Скажите мне, уважаемые ведущие, вам в благодарность родители молодоженов руки часто целуют? А?.... 
По доброму.... Без намека на вашу сексуальность и талант????
Я не имею возможности сама резать и выкладывать видео, потому что на то есть причины. Это видео в моей работе первое!!!!! И огромное спасибо, что на youtube оно появилось благодаря оператору. 
За авторские моменты в программе спасибо авторам, хотя я не знаю, к то они. Что-то я увидела у других ведущих, когда сама являлась гостьей на свадьбах, что-то сделала сама. На форуме многие темы для меня закрыты, поэтому "слизнуть" что-то оттуда я не могла. Значит, все авторские вещи уже давно гуляют "по земному шару". Раз здесь - в небольшом Темиртау - их провожу я, или кто-то другой. 

И, уважаемые ведущие - ЭТО НЕ РЕКЛАМНЫЙ РОЛИК ВЕДУЩИХ.
Это оператор показывает свою работу и монтаж с кусочками нашей работы. 
Надеюсь никого не обидела, а если так, то простите!

*Масяня*, Светлана, вам огромное СПАСИБО! За поддержку, понимание и искренность!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Елена Ильина

> Надеюсь никого не обидела, а если так, то простите!


  Нам то что! Ты просила искренно. Ответили искренно. А обижаться глупо! Тем более, что обидеть вовсе никто и не пытался. даже в мыслях такого не было. Наоборот, хвалили вас все! А то что ты сейчас описала и каким текстом говорит о том, что зря писали. Вы хотели только похвалу услышать? или что? Зачем такой тон. Нужно сразу тогда и было писать все подробности, которые на видео отсутствуют! Тогда и разговор был бы другим. А то мы ещё и виноваты остались! Спасибо!

----------


## skomorox

> А то мы ещё и виноваты остались! Спасибо!


Лена, да нет же, никто не обиделся. Я не увидела никакой сильной обиды в словах *nilena*, всё нормально.
А то, что их благодарят после свадеб - я не сомневалась. Я это увидела в их ролике. Яркая, насыщенная свадьба, красивые девочки, с хорошими профессиональными данными. Чего бы их не поблагодарить за свадьбу? 
Для меня были в напряг - обилие танцев в ролике, что их полностью почти показывали, не урезали. Для ролика это много слишком.
Но на самой свадьбе, - танцы украшают программу. 
А на счёт того, что в ролике фишки известные всем показаны - так тут уже ничего не поделаешь. Многие форумские фишки и у нас в Германии катают (причём, неприятно, что эти фишки есть у тех ведущих, которых я ни разу не видела на форуме за все 5 лет моего "жития" на нём). Так что......... :Tu: 
Думаю, Лена *nilena*, - выводы все для себя сделала.

----------


## Елена Ильина

> Чего бы их не поблагодарить за свадьбу?


 Так я тоже увидела, что молодцы, но высказала своё мнение по остальным моментам. И впрямь молодцы! Но критику просили, примите. А то вот эта фраза




> Стихи на фату, как вы, Елена, выразились из "прошлого века",


точно не звучит, как благодарность за откровенность. Можно было и не комментировать. Я если не хочу, чтобы меня учили-лечили, так и не выложу ничего! 
Ну ладно, я переживу. Замяли. Удачи вам, девочки, в работе! И таких же благодарных клиентов, как вы привыкли!

----------


## Масяня

*nilena*,  Елена - момент с мамами и молодоженами на коленочках - это авторский момент  Марины Морозовой - "Машина времени"  - в ролике даже стихи звучат, которые она использует.
*Елена Ильина*,  Лен, да нормально она ответила, особой обиды на критику не увидела в посте, ИМХО.  По крайней мере громкого хлопанья дверью "злые вы - уйду я от вас" этого не случилось. Значит останутся, и со временем станут нашими добрыми друзьями.

То, что встала на защиту своего дуэта - это хорошо, не мямли, с чувством собственного достоинства но еще и с желанием совершенствоваться.

----------


## Януська

Я написала о том, что я увидела в ролике. Не обладаю, к сожалению, телепатическими способностями, что бы видеть то, чего показано не было. Я просто увидела массу шоу-номеров и напряженно-скучающих гостей, но возможно за кадром, они вели себя совершенно по-другому, не спорю. Вы выложили видео, вам высказали правдивое мнение, указали как на плюсы, так и на минусы. И обижаться на критику просто непрофессионально. 
P.S. А руки постоянно целуют и не только родители, но и гости))) но это еще не показатель))

----------


## ОльгаРомашка

Дорогая, Лена! Спасибо,Вам, за видео! Мне понравилось всё, кроме 


> на третьем танце -изобилие секса в программе, при этом даже не смущаясь детей в зале.  При чем танцы сами по себе, для чего, почему?! из ролика практически непонятно.


Мне кажется эти па можно заменить на другие! Простите, что я новичок и влезла со своими выводами здесь! Не обижайтесь!  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## nilena

Девочки! Я не обижаюсь!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Правда!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Высказались - я приняла, ка должное!!!!!!!!!!! Я вас очень уважаю!!!!!!!!!!!!  ВО-ПЕРВЫХ!!!!!!! Вы достойные и профессиональные ведущие!!!!!!!!!!!!!! К вам не прислушаться - так быть дураком!!!!! Я просто пыталась хоть капельку вас переубедить, и просто вам понравиться.  :Blush2:  :Blush2:  :Blush2: 
Вам СПАССИИБИИЩЩЩЕ!!!!!!!!!! 
Мы с Машунькой моей многое учли!!!!!!! Говорить Джексоном она больше не будет!!!!!!!!!! Вести блок я буду сама!!!!!!!!
И помогли в этом вы!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Если нас критиковать не будут, то как учиться на ошибках по-другому??????????
Вам спасибо!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
 Я очень бы хотела делиться с вами наработками своими, но пока плохо ориентируюсь по темам, куда все размещать????да и времени мало!!!!!!!!!
В моей семье добытчиком являюсь я - так уж сложилось. Поэтому - работаю ведущей и основная работа - это радиодиджей на городской радиостанции! Поэтому "рвусь" - как могу!!!!!!!!!!  
И еще раз - СПАСИБО за искренность!!!!!!!! У меня есть стих - история про Адама и Еву моего собственного сочинения. На блок для невесты и жениха! Типа притчи. Кто использует что-то похожее - пишите! Опишу! Только подскажите куда! Есть блок-игра, когда жених дарит розы своей любимой, но в этом ему помогают 5 верных друзей в образах (и подарок и игра для остальных - вроде как убить 2 зайца))))). Подскажите куда отправить размещу!!!!!!!!! Кому интересно лично - вышлю на почту. Только напишите адрес! 
И......
Девчоночки!!!!!!!! Пожалуйста!!!!!!!!!!! Не обижайтесь!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 Вам за объективность 10 баллов!!!!!!!!!Спасибо!Я не ханжа!!!!!!!!! Учту!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Януська

Уффф)) Ну вот и слава Богу!))))) Хорошо то, что  хорошо кончается) А ваша жизнь. девчонки, на форуме только начинается и я уверена, что вы ни минуты не пожалеете о том моменте, когда впервые сюда пришли! )

----------


## skomorox

> я уверена, что вы ни минуты не пожалеете о том моменте, когда впервые сюда пришли! )


на все сто процентов такого же мнения! Главное - не пропадайте! :Smile3:

----------


## Елена Ильина

Ну вот, друзья мои, выложила продолжение мюзикла на youtube. Кто не смотрел первые части, можете глянуть там же на моём канале на youtube. Мюзикл Летучий корабль. Мой сценарий, мои песни переделки (исключение песни из мультика). Пожалуйста, досмотрите ролик до конца напишите комментарий. Даже если вам не понравится, напишите, что не нравится. ну и можно нажать и не нажимать лайк! Заранее всех благодарю!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NrThC...ature=youtu.be

----------


## ОльгаРомашка

> на все сто процентов такого же мнения! Главное - не пропадайте!


Спасибо, вам всем девочки!!!! )))

----------


## ОльгаРомашка

> Ну вот, друзья мои, выложила продолжение мюзикла на youtube.


Леночка, я на ютубе не зарегистрирована, поэтому можно здесь? Вся задумка интересная и здОровская, но.....
Царице в конце песни лучше не делать акцент на писке. Больше понравился танец морского царя (короля,Нептуна?). И песня Русалки почти не слышна....Голос и музыка только. Слова жёванные получились какие-то. Может это качество видео такое? А в целом очень даже......  :Vishenka 34:

----------


## Курица

> У меня есть стих - история про Адама и Еву моего собственного сочинения. На блок для невесты и жениха! Типа притчи. Кто использует что-то похожее - пишите! Опишу! Только подскажите куда! Есть блок-игра, когда жених дарит розы своей любимой, но в этом ему помогают 5 верных друзей в образах (и подарок и игра для остальных - вроде как убить 2 зайца))))). Подскажите куда отправить размещу!!!!!!!!!


*nilena*, вот тут есть темка http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136288  , в которой можно разместить всё перечисленное!!! :Aga:

----------


## Елена Ильина

> Царице в конце песни лучше не делать акцент на писке.


  Я ей передам. Правда мюзикл снимали в 2006 году и она вряд ли прислушается.   :Taunt: 

Царь да, молодца. Он руководил в то время коллективов хип-хоп. Танцует прикольно.

А Русалка изображала хохлушку и потому слова под украинский манер каверкала, правда не везде удачно. Мастерства не хватило. А видео и правда г...но. Но другого нет. Хоть такая память.

----------


## Ольга Яцухно

Герман! просмотрела ваше видео здорово! И вовсе не комом. На этом юбилее вы были не просто ведущие - вы выступили организаторами праздника! Мне очень понрвилось, что вы  весь вечер задействовали проектор - возьму на вооружение!

----------


## Свято с Наталкою

Здравствуйте, я новичок. Провела День Рождение Катюши 10 лет. То как планировала провести совсем не получилось, самое главное была завязка и концовка. Не смогла удержать 10 человек, что бы провести все по плану было 5 мальчииков и 5 девочек, они сразу поделились на  команду мальчиков и девочек. Мои первые мысли были все пропало, как проводить конкурсы, согласятся девочки или мальчики в определенных конкурсах участвовать, а все прошло на ура. Остались родители и дети довольны. Только у меня какой-то осадок остался, а как правильно себя вести с детьми, что бы они внимательно тебя слушали и были заняты только тем, что ты им предлагаешь из конкурсов.  Выкладываю ссылку на контакт мой альбом д.рождения и детской комнаты в которой начала работать: http://vk.com/album39876472_182168491 и http://vk.com/album39876472_182168491. Я была в роли Шокаладки, дети меня так и называли. Мечтаю для этих вечеринок шоколадный фонтан. Надо заработать. Жду ваших рецензий.

----------


## ИрихаК

*Свято с Наталкою*, ссылочки почему то не открываются(((

----------


## ИрихаК

*Елена Ильина*, посмотрела мюзикла на youtube.очень здорово,Вы просто молодчина)

----------


## ТАМАДА ЛОРА

> Здравствуйте, всем замечательнейшим жителям этого дома. Я не так давно с вами, но всех благодарю за идеи и вдохновение. И прошу всех, кто сможет, посмотреть кое-что из работы моего дуэта с близкой подругой и коллегой!  Буду рада как позитиву, так и критике. Ваше мнение для меня бесценно!!!!!!!!!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OrzEw...ature=youtu.be


Нилена, вы знаете- а я не устала смотреть ваш ролик! Сразу было понятно, что он не для рекламы, а для своих клиентов, где они могут воочию посмотреть именно полностью ваши номера. С большим удовольствием поржала над Доктором, так как я сама использую этот образ в своей программе  и постоянно его видоизменяю. Ваш вариант прикольный- с перчиком, как вы выразились! Я тоже так люблю пошалить! А вам так вообще самое то! Молоды, красивы, талантливы! Это редкое сочетание, когда один из ведущих -профессиональный хореограф. Всегда мечтала танцевать научиться, но у меня всегда целая пародия получается, но от души! У вас с твоей Марией целая шоу программа получается- артистов приглашать не надо! Представляю, как вы выкладывайтесь ( а это видно!!!), ведь все перевоплощения занимают немало времени во время банкета  и подготовки до праздника. Я уверенна, как и девочки писали выше- у вашего тандема яркое настоящее и очень большое будущее! Вы вдвоём такое наворотить сможете- что любой позавидует. Я частенько думаю о двойном конферансе, но пока...только сплошное СОЛО из меня одной! А вдвоём хоть чуть-чуть, но полегче! Есть взаимозаменяемость и надёжный тыл! Творческих успехов вам, девчата! МОЛОДЦЫ!!!

Поскриптум: а что касается кое-каких нюансов и недочетов, так у кого их не бывает! Старанье и труд-всё перетрут!!! А здесь на форуме корифеи праздника! С их подсказками ваша программа отшлифуется и заиграет совершенно другими гранями! Буду рада лицезреть ваши новые видеоотчеты! Вы-классные!

----------


## nilena

Буду рада лицезреть ваши новые видеоотчеты! Вы-классные![/QUOTE]
Лариса!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Какое вам большущее СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!! Только приехала с юбилея,  прочитала комментарий ваш, и расцвела, как мартовский кот!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Blush2:  Оказывается, как мало надо человеку, чтобы почувствовать прилив сил, работоспособности и счастья!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Пешком бы к вам в Иркутск пришла прямо сейчас, если бы могла!!!!!!!!!!!!!! СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## натэл

[QUOTE=Курица;4421070]
 изъявили желание показать свои работы, до не просто показать фото, а даже фото- и видео-материалы выставить...


Я так поняла, что здесь можно выложить не только видео, но и фотоотчет. Публикую фотоотчет проведенного мной юбилея-путешествия "Морской круиз"

[IMG]http://*********net/4091355m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/4083163m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/4073947m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/4078043m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/4066779m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/4064731m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/4067803m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## натэл

[IMG]http://*********net/4127194m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/4112858m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/4120026m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/4111834m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/4097498m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ***Lady-A***

*натэл*, прикольные такие фоточки, а почему бананы,как рога?
 [img]http://gs106.******info/75e8ec15f90d1e0253c6986caef4bf8f.png[/img]

----------


## Фарагонда

> Добрый день друзья!!! Вот наконец-то и мы решили отчитаться, о своём первом в жизни, дебютном юбилее! :


Герман, какие же вы молодцы! Так умело использовали проектор, а куклы - загляденье! Конечно, они требуют значительных финансовых затрат и много места для хранения, но это круто! Я и насмеялась, глядя на ваш видео отчёт и прослезилась в конце. Удачи вам с супругой и творческих успехов!

----------


## Герман Бочкарёв

Спасибо огромное!!!

----------


## бубочка

> Публикую фотоотчет


Прикольные фото! Сама давно хочу провести что то тематическое, но у нас как то клиенты не очень соглашаются :Meeting:

----------


## elen-ka20

> "Морской круиз"


круиз удался))) эмоции гостей лучше всяких коментов.



> но у нас как то клиенты не очень соглашаются


будьте уверены берут ли  клиенты тему зависит только от нас на 1000%

----------


## бубочка

> будьте уверены берут ли клиенты тему зависит только от нас на 1000%


Если честно обычно просто ни кто не хочет замаричиваться оформлением,да и деньги опять же лишние за оформление зала переплачивать. Но я верю что такие клиенты которые захотят сделать тематику, ко мне еще придут :Yes4:

----------


## maks53

Прочитала несколько тем, окунулась в прошлое , лет 15 проводила корпоративы. Никогда не брала сценарии готовые, каждый раз со сценаристом рожали новую идею и писали новый сценарий . Когда он написан под конкретных людей , всегда получалось задеть за живое почти каждого человека. Материалы здесь на самом деле интересные , люди очень творческие . Это здорово!

----------


## nata66

> *zelenaya*, 
> Ирин, головы изготовлены из паралона, и раскрашены краской (какой, не знаю), но она совершенно без запаха. Маски очень лёгкие, единственный минус, что занимают очень много места, т.к сминать их не желательно.
> 
> Спасибо!


Герман,маски супер!!!! Это вы их на заказ делали или такие продаются на просторах нашей проф.индустрии?

----------


## Леночка Фролова

Посмотрела видео Германа, очень воодушевляет. Такой позитив у всех гостей. Много моментов где задействовано большое количество гостей. Куклы просто Шикарные, и на праздниках они всегда запоминаются. Еще мне понравилась песня, под которую сделан видеоролик. Герман - это Класс!!!

----------


## IGalkina

Мне бы хотелось выложить несколько фото со свадьбы моей дочери. К огромному сожалению,тамада на этой свадьбе была строго зациклена на своей программе и шаг влево, шаг вправо были не позволительными. Одно радует, что некоторые моменты свадьбы, которые были подсказаны форумчанами  и немного доработанные с учетом контингента южного Казахстана, я все -таки смогла ее уговорить провести.Вот они и запомнились.Но ничего, это был тоже опыт....[img]http://*********ru/7790694m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********ru/7768166m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********ru/7744614m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********ru/7758969m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********ru/7783544m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********ru/7773304m.jpg[/img]

----------


## Торрри

И я хочу фотоотчет)))
Плэйбой пати-
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/JsFr/6DVpHheCQ
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Cv6j/VV3dHi96y
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Bs4Z/Qeh7BKui4
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8wuu/jRqzLztoD

----------


## Торрри

Голливуд)
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/CfDN/wpz6mG64F
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/7Hsf/Rfx1WhTYc
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6Qg5/dvfLdn1a8
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/LqS5/JP5ZQwoKn

----------


## IGalkina

> И я хочу фотоотчет)))
> Плэйбой пати-
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/JsFr/6DVpHheCQ 
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Cv6j/VV3dHi96y
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Bs4Z/Qeh7BKui4 
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8wuu/jRqzLztoD


Тут такие шлепанцы на герое крутые!!!!!!!!  Жаль что в плейбое одни девушки!     Ну очень крутое пати

----------


## IGalkina

> Голливуд)
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/CfDN/wpz6mG64F
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/7Hsf/Rfx1WhTYc
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6Qg5/dvfLdn1a8
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/LqS5/JP5ZQwoKn


Простите, а дипломы заготавливались заранее???? Там уже имя вписано????

----------


## Торрри

> Тут такие шлепанцы на герое крутые!!!!!!!!  Жаль что в плейбое одни девушки!     Ну очень крутое пати


Ага!!! Это мой муж! Уехал машину делать, а я и забыла ему взять тупли))), ну так он и не заморачивался. И так один малшик))))Он нам и без шлепок был нужен)))




> Простите, а дипломы заготавливались заранее???? Там уже имя вписано????


Да, дипломы заранее готовились. Это ДР моей подруги)))

----------


## Ирина Щербакова

Отчет мужу юбилей.[IMG]http://*********ru/10357536.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10412834.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10398498.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10384162.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10366754.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10355490.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10408741.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10391333.jpg[/IMG]

----------

elen-ka20 (06.07.2016), Еленка1976 (07.07.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (06.07.2016)

----------

